# Industry News: Nikon releases another teaser for the Nikon Z 9.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 20, 2021)

> Nikon has released the third of four teasers for the upcoming Nikon Z 9 flagship mirrorless camera. This teaser showcases some of the autofocus tracking abilities that the Nikon Z 9 will feature.
> The Nikon Z 9 will be officially announced on October 28, 2021.
> You can see the previous two teasers after the break.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 20, 2021)

I am very excited to see this camera on the market and know its price...Nikon could have something very special on their hands.


----------



## entoman (Oct 20, 2021)

I’m more than happy with my R5 so I’m not in the market for a “flagship” camera, but if I was, and if I wasn’t already heavily invested in Canon glass, it would be a difficult choice.

The Sony a1 is arguably the best performer, it has by far the most complete set of native glass, and I could live with the ergonomics.

The Canon R3 has the killer feature of eye-control AF which could make a huge difference to AF acquisition and tracking, but the resolution is barely adequate for my needs.

The Nikon Z9 has the resolution, and will almost certainly have class-leading AF, but is the lower MP R3 with its eye-control AF a better bet?

Then there is the Canon R1, which is sure to combine all of the above facets into a single body, but is probably 18 months away.

Hmmm….


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Oct 20, 2021)

If the buzz is correct then the Z9 is what I'd hoped the R3 would be. If "we" really need a 24mp professional camera in 2021, then Canon should be smart enough to have a 45-60mp camera with a low-resolution switch. We need to stop comparing new cameras to 10-year-old 1DX cameras. A 2010 car certainly doesn't have the technology to a new car so why would we make a new car with the same features as a ten-year-old car?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2021)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> If the buzz is correct then the Z9 is what I'd hoped the R3 would be. If "we" really need a 24mp professional camera in 2021, then Canon should be smart enough to have a 45-60mp camera with a low-resolution switch. We need to stop comparing new cameras to 10-year-old 1DX cameras. A 2010 car certainly doesn't have the technology to a new car so why would we make a new car with the same features as a ten-year-old car?


For decades people on this forum have complained about Canon failing to meet the needs of "we" and claiming that Nikon or Sony produce the cameras that "we" really need. Yet somehow, Canon continues to dominate the market. So, who does the evidence suggest knows more about what "we" need?

Oh, and perhaps you missed the fact that the 1D X III was released in 2020 with a 20 MP sensor. Your comment about comparing to a 10 year old camera is either ill-informed or simply petulant.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 20, 2021)

These companies are boring me with these dumb ass teasers. I like how Sony just drops it when they drop it, not drip details over months like they aren't already leaked. OK it has nice tracking af and lots of frames. Whats new for the camera world? Just show off everything already. It makes me feel like it's vaporware.


----------



## entoman (Oct 20, 2021)

IF I had a desperate need for a flagship camera, and IF I wasn’t already committed to Canon glass, I’d be mighty tempted by the greater resolution of the Z9, but I’d have to weigh that against the eye-control AF of the R3, which in practice might prove more valuable.

But the bulk and weight of either are more than I’m willing to put up with. And while the lighter and smaller Sony A1 would on paper seem a better choice, I’m one of those who just don’t find Sony cameras appealing.

So I’ll stick with my R5, and if/when Canon launch a pro-grade APS-C sports/wildlife camera in RF mount, as I expect them to do within the next few months, that is where my money will go next.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 20, 2021)

Well this makes me feel great about my transition to Nikon. I was worried I picked the wrong decade to try them out after decades on Canon.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 20, 2021)

entoman said:


> The Canon R3 has the killer feature of eye-control AF which could make a huge difference to AF acquisition and tracking, but the resolution is barely adequate for my needs.


What are your needs?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> These companies are boring me with these dumb ass teasers. I like how Sony just drops it when they drop it


You mean, like this?


----------



## entoman (Oct 20, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> What are your needs?


I’m a wildlife and nature photographer, covering everything from landscapes to high resolution macro and birds/insects in flight.

For landscapes I print large and I like to be able to render very fine details of leaves in trees, texture of bark, grains of sand in desert foregrounds etc. For BIF and other fast and erratically moving subjects, I need to leave a safety margin around my subjects to allow for the difficulty of tracking them visually. I also like the option of being able to crop vertically or horizontally from a single frame, and the ability to rotate in post for dynamic effect, with minimal loss of sharpness. High resolution is valuable to me for all these reasons.

The eye-control AF of the R3 could possibly outweigh the advantages of higher MP in some circumstances, I think it will be a true game-changer for sports photography, but perhaps less so for wildlife and the other subjects I shoot. Right now I’m happy with the R5, and not in a desperate hurry to upgrade, so it would make more sense for me to wait for the R1.


----------



## Jordan23 (Oct 20, 2021)

In the teaser the Z9 does 20 fps, but we don't know yet if that's the fastest it goes (ES with sound like the R3) or just the mechanical shutter.


----------



## entoman (Oct 20, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> Well this makes me feel great about my transition to Nikon. I was worried I picked the wrong decade to try them out after decades on Canon.


Canon and Nikon have always been so close that choosing between them is difficult.
Whatever features and performance are available in one brand, will be available in the other a few months later.

10 years ago I spent a couple of months trialling Nikon and Canon DSLR systems alongside each other. I eventually settled on Canon.

Later when Nikon introduced the D850, I wondered if I’d made the right decision, as my 5DS and 5DMkiv were inferior in several ways.

But then along came the R5 and right now I consider it the best model on the market, for my own usage.

In the words of Bob Dylan:

“*For the loser now, will be later to win, for the times they are a-changin*"


----------



## john1970 (Oct 20, 2021)

Interesting trailer and will be interested in the specs when it is released on Oct 2021. Still sticking with the Canon ecosystem. Camera bodies come and go in terms of which one has the "best" features. I have used Nikon, Canon, and Sony cameras and for me the Canon has the best ergonomics and is the most comfortable to use.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 20, 2021)

I think Nikon is smart to release this series of teasers because they are creating a lot of discussion on the photo forums and aiming each teaser at a different segment of the market. First one was fashion, second one was wildlife, this third one is sports.

People here are complaining that Canon isn't producing products to meet their needs. As a Nikon F shooter and regular on NikonRumors, I can assure you that Nikon users say the same thing about Nikon.

While the Z9 certainly looks exciting, the price tag will put it out of the reach of most of us.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2021)

entoman said:


> In the words of Bob Dylan:
> 
> “*For the loser now, will be later to win, for the times they are a-changin*"


"Ya do what you must do and ya do it well" - Buckets of Rain


----------



## rbielefeld (Oct 20, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> For decades people on this forum have complained about Canon failing to meet the needs of "we" and claiming that Nikon or Sony produce the cameras that "we" really need. Yet somehow, Canon continues to dominate the market. So, who does the evidence suggest knows more about what "we" need?
> 
> Oh, and perhaps you missed the fact that the 1D X III was released in 2020 with a 20 MP sensor. Your comment about comparing to a 10 year old camera is either ill-informed or simply petulant.


Yep, Canon dominates the market. But, would Canon be even more dominant if they would have done things differently. Let's take the R3 for example. Canon will sell a lot of these bodies to Sports and Media types, and some to wildlife shooters as well; given it is 24mp. But if it would have been 45mp with the option to shoot lower res. as well as full res, then would they have sold even more? Just because Canon is dominant does not mean they could not have done, or do, better.

If Canon would have gone the route of 45mp, or so, with option to down res., I know they would have gained at least one additional sale; mine. And from what I have read on this and other forums they would have gained more wildlife and bird shooters than just me. There are a lot of wildlife and bird photographers, possibly more than sports and media shooters. Also, if the R1 comes out with 45+mp and all the capabilities of the R3 and then some, but is 8K dollars, then Canon will not get my purchase of that body either, because 8K is just too much money for me to justify. I realize Canon will not care one bit that they don't get my sale, but they may care if they price a bulk of the bird and wildlife folks out of the market. I don't know of any business that does not want to maximize their sales. 

Overall, all this makes little difference to me as there are options out there that will serve my needs at a price I can afford as a professional bird and wildlife photographer. Maybe it will be Canon or Sony or... Ultimately, I will be interested to see how all this works out over the next 2 years or so; what flagship cameras Canon, Nikon, and Sony will have out in the market and what the capabilities of each will be relative to their cost.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2021)

rbielefeld said:


> Yep, Canon dominates the market. But, would Canon be even more dominant if they would have done things differently. Let's take the R3 for example. Canon will sell a lot of these bodies to Sports and Media types, and some to wildlife shooters as well; given it is 24mp. But if it would have been 45mp with the option to shoot lower res. as well as full res, then would they have sold even more? Just because Canon is dominant does not mean they could not have done, or do, better.
> 
> If...


Oh, if. Well ok then. Can't argue with that. What if Sony decides to eliminate their ILC lines like they dropped the Vaio? What if Nikon goes bankrupt? What if Canon develops am 80 MP camera that shoots 30 fps and makes toast, and prices it at $1500? IF...



rbielefeld said:


> I don't know of any business that does not want to maximize their sales.


So you think it's Ferrari's goal to sell as many cars as Toyota? In general, businesses want to maximize _profits_, not necessarily sales. As I stated previously:



neuroanatomist said:


> …some people would rather sell one luxury item with a $500,000 margin than one million cheap widgets with a $1 margin. Math is hard.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 20, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> If…


One of the greatest British films. Put Malcolm McDowell on the map.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 20, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> You mean, like this?


Nothing is wrong with letting people know the official announcement date but it will be a real announcement with specs, footage pics, the real deal, not a useless teaser to a teaser like the R3 or this Nikon. These Nikon teasers are seriously the worst.


----------



## 12Broncos (Oct 21, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> Nothing is wrong with letting people know the official announcement date but it will be a real announcement with specs, footage pics, the real deal, not a useless teaser to a teaser like the R3 or this Nikon. These Nikon teasers are seriously the worst.


I've realized the teasers aren't so bad if given an announcement date along with it. Having no announcement date and teasers, yes, the worst.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2021)

12Broncos said:


> Having no announcement date and teasers, yes, the worst.


The fact that we are discussing it indicates they are doing their job well.


----------

